# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  Targex ammo

## Noswal

Ive been developing a load for my CZ 222 using 50gr v-max and it been going great but finding pills has been frustrating, not 6.5 frustrating but a little difficult.
Picked up 100 52gr pills of @TARGEX and did a short version ladder hoping itd be similar at least to the v-max load.
Id just shot a 3 round group with a 7rm and used the same target.
Anyway I picked the first shot, itd clipped the edge of the Rem mag hole. 2nd shot no obvious impact, 3rd shot no obvious impact, 4th shot maybe an extension of the Rem mag hole at the bottom but by now Id lost confidence that I was even hitting the target. Adjusted my POA and there it is, right where it should be.
Other than my first round the next 4 had an ES of 11fps over a 0.4gr charge difference.
Gotta say at extremely exiting what this pill might might be capable of.
Ive seen other posts regarding Targex pills but honestly I didnt expect those results. Obviously Ive got more to do but hopefully not that much.
Ladder was 20.2gr through 20.6gr doing 3130fps

----------


## flock

Targex   are   Good Pills.

----------


## Noswal

> Targex   are   Good Pills.


From the first and only 5 I’ve fired I’d say they’re bloody fantastic lol

----------


## charliehorse

So where do we get these projectiles from @Noswal has ol mate got a website?

----------


## Micky Duck

if you shooting them today,you be lucky to hit target....good to hear you had such great sucess.

----------


## wsm junkie

> So where do we get these projectiles from @Noswal has ol mate got a website?


 @TARGEX is a member here, send him a PM

----------


## 300_BLK

targex10.1@gmail.com

----------


## Noswal

> if you shooting them today,you be lucky to hit target....good to hear you had such great sucess.


Lol Things got a bit hairy for us eh.
Lost our calf shed roof and blew out a few other sheets on the sides and back. Recently put weed mat down that required saving at 2am Parked our Utes and bike on the bit that was lifting. 
I validated the Targex loads yesterday out to 500yds during a calm patch. All I was really after was the drops but I still put a 1in group together at 300yds not so good at 4 & 500yds though. Elevation was good.

----------


## Taupohunter

> I’ve been developing a load for my CZ 222 using 50gr v-max and it been going great but finding pills has been frustrating, not 6.5 frustrating but a little difficult.
> Picked up 100 52gr pills of @TARGEX and did a short version ladder hoping it’d be similar at least to the v-max load.
> I’d just shot a 3 round group with a 7rm and used the same target.
> Anyway I picked the first shot, it’d clipped the edge of the Rem mag hole. 2nd shot no obvious impact, 3rd shot no obvious impact, 4th shot maybe an extension of the Rem mag hole at the bottom but by now I’d lost confidence that I was even hitting the target. Adjusted my POA and there it is, right where it should be.
> Other than my first round the next 4 had an ES of 11fps over a 0.4gr charge difference.
> Gotta say at extremely exiting what this pill might might be capable of.
> I’ve seen other posts regarding Targex pills but honestly I didn’t expect those results. Obviously I’ve got more to do but hopefully not that much.
> Ladder was 20.2gr through 20.6gr doing 3130fps


I have represented NZ using TARGEX projectiles. They have set NZ records....awesome projectiles...

----------


## Tahr

Ive shot a few hundred wallaby with them and a pile of deer. 69 grn mainly. Very effective.

Missed a few too but I expect the bullet was still travelling straight  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beavis

Does he make 6.5 projectiles? (half joking, half dead serious)

----------


## Tahr

> Does he make 6.5 projectiles? (half joking, half dead serious)


He was planning to. Not sure if they have come to fruition.
There won't be any more .224 69grn for a few months. He is waiting on jackets from the States.

----------


## Steelisreal

> Does he make 6.5 projectiles? (half joking, half dead serious)


Last time I checked with Bryn he was still waiting on the dies. Once he has them he needs some time to get a design sorted and tested.

----------


## Seventenths

Hes a bloody nice guy 👍

6.5 cal, I hope that turns into fruition for him as he could really corner a market

----------


## Beavis

> He’s a bloody nice guy 
> 
> 6.5 cal, I hope that turns into fruition for him as he could really corner a market


If he was set up and ready to go right now, he could be a very rich man.

----------


## Noswal

I’ve finished my development for the most part. Had pretty consistent results around 0.3-0.5moa with the virgin brass. I did notice I had a few cases that were tight to close on and I knew I wasn’t in the lands. After measuring the brass this is the first time I found the shoulder of the new brass was slightly larger than chamber. I always run an expander through the necks of new brass but never had this before.
I was a little worried the sized brass might shoot completely different but it turns out these pills don’t seem to care. Still shooting 0.3moa with the brass second time round.
Happy shooting thd 52gr at a comfortable 3130fps. Really don’t think the rabbits and wallaby will care how fast the bullets travelling.

----------


## jakewire

I used his 52 gr in a couple of 22 250's 
Surely did the business at good speed on wallaby and lighter. Actually shot one very unlucky red hind with that bullet.
I know another at the same time using the 6mm 95gr with great accuracy.
Bryn bedded my Finn for me back in 2008/9 and one other, the Finn still shoots .75 or under with my rough handloads if I do it right
I believe he also made stocks.

----------


## Tahr

This a Targex 52 grn V a Fallow at 200 yards. Velocity 3250.



Bullet entrance into engine room under shoulder.

----------


## TARGEX

Hi there, thank you for the nice comments on my bullets. I try to make the best bullets I can so its nice to get good feedback.
The 6.5mm are still happening but I am at the mercy of the die makers as to when.
Could be in a months time or six months before the dies come.
I have the jackets I need sitting here which is a big start.
As to me getting rich making & selling them I cant see that ever happening as I cant bring myself to rip people off for them just because the market allows it. 
I see a lot of it happening right now with the shortages but generally what goes around comes around in my experience.
In other words treat people reasonably & it will usually be returned or vise versa.
So for those interested the 6.5 are still coming just don't know when.
At this stage I will be making two bullet weights once I have made & tested them.
Will be an approx 120-125gr & approx a 140gr give or take a bit on what shoot best.
Cheers & thanks for the feedback.
 :Thumbsup:

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

Awesome I would be keen to try I've just brought a .223 and the sellers load was your 69 grn Targex which shoots awesome.
I waiting patiently till you have more available.

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## 257weatherby

> do you have 165 gr 30 cal?


He Does, they work great on Reds and Fallow and are easy to get shooting well, they are my main deer load for my shortarse .308.

----------


## TARGEX

Hi, right out of the 165gr 30cal right now but if its any interest I have some 175gr .308.
Same design as the 165gr I make but they are slightly longer.
Hollow point, rebated boat tail.
Cheers

----------


## TARGEX

Also have 125gr FB/HP & 190gr HP/RBT

----------


## Beavis

> Hi there, thank you for the nice comments on my bullets. I try to make the best bullets I can so its nice to get good feedback.
> The 6.5mm are still happening but I am at the mercy of the die makers as to when.
> Could be in a months time or six months before the dies come.
> I have the jackets I need sitting here which is a big start.
> As to me getting rich making & selling them I cant see that ever happening as I cant bring myself to rip people off for them just because the market allows it. 
> I see a lot of it happening right now with the shortages but generally what goes around comes around in my experience.
> In other words treat people reasonably & it will usually be returned or vise versa.
> So for those interested the 6.5 are still coming just don't know when.
> At this stage I will be making two bullet weights once I have made & tested them.
> ...


Sounds good looking forward to it

----------


## Tahr

69grn Targex head shot at 311 yards this evening.

----------


## wsm junkie

@TARGEX now you have the ball rolling on the 6.5's - when can we expect some 175/180grainers in 7mm.....asking for a friend :Thumbsup:

----------


## mopheadrob

> @TARGEX now you have the ball rolling on the 6.5's - when can we expect some 175/180grainers in 7mm.....asking for a friend


Also keen on some 7mms anything over 150gr would do me, to be honest

----------


## TeRei

> did you say that on the odd occasion you still miss now n again?


 :Thumbsup:

----------


## TARGEX

Yeah, sorry no real plans to start doing 7mm projectiles.
Think I'll have my plate pretty full as it is, come Summer I'm back on the chainsaw & skidder logging.
I have a hard enough time keeping up with it all as is but the pressure to make 6.5mm has been building for several years which is the only reason I have gone there.
Swapped the handle on the press over to the left hand side a couple of years ago as I could feel the right side shoulder wearing out!
Will give me a few more years.
Every flat base bullet is three runs through the press & every boat tail is four swings on the lever.
Cheers

----------


## Russian 22.

> Yeah, sorry no real plans to start doing 7mm projectiles.
> Think I'll have my plate pretty full as it is, come Summer I'm back on the chainsaw & skidder logging.
> I have a hard enough time keeping up with it all as is but the pressure to make 6.5mm has been building for several years which is the only reason I have gone there.
> Swapped the handle on the press over to the left hand side a couple of years ago as I could feel the right side shoulder wearing out!
> Will give me a few more years.
> Every flat base bullet is three runs through the press & every boat tail is four swings on the lever.
> Cheers


could you automate it with some sort of torque sensor and PCB?

----------


## TARGEX

No , secret to making top accuracy bullets is best jackets, consistent cores all being made through one set of dies & being able to "feel" ANYTHING that is different.
Often when making bullets the hand will feel something different that the eye, micrometer & scales can't pick up but those ones go in the reject pile which I use.
Sometimes you do see find something wrong but it takes quite a bit to find it, but the "feel" on the press tells me there is something wrong.
Besides I have to have something to do when its cold & wet! :Thumbsup:

----------


## csmiffy

@TARGEX are the 175gr 308 bullets target or hunting hobbies? Something to consider for whatever 300 mag I decide on and good to support someone local

----------


## TARGEX

Hi, sorry missed this one. They are along the same lines as Berger bullets with target accuracy but do the job hunting as well.
Tend to penetrate & then do a lot of internal damage. Turn everything inside to sludge basically giving fast kills.
That is provided as usual that the bullet is put in the right place the same as with any other projectile.
Cheers

----------


## 25/08IMP

Happy day's I received these in the courier today and every one looks perfect.
The shoot and perform perfect. Thanks Bryan

Sent from my CPH2145 using Tapatalk

----------


## 10-Ring

Bryn makes a great bullet at great price.

----------


## 25/08IMP

> Bryn makes a great bullet at great price.


He sure does

Sent from my CPH2145 using Tapatalk

----------


## T.FOYE

> Does he make 6.5 projectiles? (half joking, half dead serious)


Saving that for an april fools joke. I'll say they come in both 143, 147gn and have a bc slightly better than eldx... 

Second thoughts it might not be a good idea to prank a dude who has an endless supply of bullets  :Grin:

----------


## Nathan F



----------


## Chur Bay

How do those targex 69 grainers go on Deer?

----------


## Chur Bay

Oops. Should have read through the thread first. I see that they do work well. Might have to get some when I run out of my Hornadys.

----------


## Tahr

> Attachment 189750


20 for load development. 10 for final sight in. 1 miss per 100 on deer. About 366 dead dear.

----------


## Nathan F

> 20 for load development. 10 for final sight in. 1 miss per 100 on deer. About 366 dead dear.


Hahaha I like your thinking albeit wishful  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## TeRei

> Hi, sorry missed this one. They are along the same lines as Berger bullets with target accuracy but do the job hunting as well.
> Tend to penetrate & then do a lot of internal damage. Turn everything inside to sludge basically giving fast kills.
> That is provided as usual that the bullet is put in the right place the same as with any other projectile.
> Cheers


Hopefully we will give the 95T's a run the following weekend. Looking for a fatty. AS I have said seperately they are an attractive pill. Did 100 and no galling when seating. What more can you ask for. Running them with RL17.

----------


## blair993

@TARGEX how do i order bullets from you? I sent a email to the address posted here but doesn't look like you got it. cheers

----------


## TARGEX

Hi Blair, I replied but perhaps it didn't get through.
targex10.1@gmail.com

----------


## distant stalker

Any time I see you post i get excited thinking its because you have sorted 6.5 mm options... lol

----------


## thatguy

Imagine he makes 6.5 options. Man will become a millionaire overnight

----------


## caberslash

> Imagine he makes 6.5 options. Man will become a millionaire overnight


Hopefully he has principles and does not stoop to poor taste  :XD:

----------


## TARGEX

Nope, won't become a millionaire! Still waiting for dies to be made for the 6.5mm, then it will be making & testing which will all take a while so don't get to excited to quickly. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ross Nolan

Put me down as keen to see the 120ish 6.5.

Buy local made and keep your country working.

----------


## TeRei

Took the 95gr Targex for a walk last night. First kill was a wild cat at 20m front on at the base of the throat. 2nd kill was a hind at 330m just behind the shoulder. Dead as door nail. The rib damage was about the size of a golf ball. Powder RL17 43gr seated to 2.630 off tip [not ogive]. No pressure signs and both cases ejected easily. All brass is annealed. Next whirl is late March. Waiting to see the performance on a big wet muddy red stag. So far no complaints. Quality pill and did the bizo.

----------


## TeRei

> Took the 95gr Targex for a walk last night. First kill was a wild cat at 20m front on at the base of the throat. 2nd kill was a hind at 330m just behind the shoulder. Dead as door nail. The rib damage was about the size of a golf ball. Powder RL17 43gr seated to 2.630 off tip [not ogive]. No pressure signs and both cases ejected easily. All brass is annealed. Next whirl is late March. Waiting to see the performance on a big wet muddy red stag. So far no complaints. Quality pill and did the bizo.


My son skinned that deer. The damage was brutal. No way it was going anywhere.The next outing for the 95gr is in the Kaimanawas for the roar. Going to run up some 69gr Targex for 2 mates to tickle up some stags for the roar. Any doubt about performance is well and truly gone. Nice pill Mr Matakohe man. LOL.

----------


## Mathias

Got a 223 that needs some love & attention. Cheers Bryn


Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## TARGEX

Good luck with them & no, still no 6.5 dies yet. :36 1 7:

----------


## Steelisreal

Had a satisfying range session with my new-to-me 6mmBR-Norma. Tried a few different projectiles to see what it likes. True to what  @TARGEX told me it happily digests all sorts of loads and projectiles. As ever it pays to find what YOUR rifle likes as they're all different - 6BR is supposed to thrive on 30ish grains of 2208 powder lit by a CCI450 in a Lapua case, add quality 95 to 105 grain projectile and away you go!

This held true with the Sierra 95g TMK - stunning accuracy with a load workup 5 shots across 1.4 grain increments through one tiny ragged hole. Then another 5 at a theoretical OBT node into another lovely tiny group - though for some reason the calculated speed Vs actual was quite different, much slower than predicted. 

Next up was Bryn's 105 HPBT - strangely the load of 2208 was not the one. Back to the drawing board. Then shot the workup and another predicted OBT node group with AR2206H - speeds were within a tiny margin of prediction and the group was very pleasing:


Looks like I've found my default load! Time to scrape some more pennies into a pile and see if I can coax Bryn into another decent size session on the press.

----------


## Ross Nolan

> Good luck with them & no, still no 6.5 dies yet.


Can't like that, but thank you for keeping us current.

----------


## Huk

> Can't like that, but thank you for keeping us current.


Everyone is hanging out Bryn me included  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## distant stalker

> Had a satisfying range session with my new-to-me 6mmBR-Norma. Tried a few different projectiles to see what it likes. True to what  @TARGEX told me it happily digests all sorts of loads and projectiles. As ever it pays to find what YOUR rifle likes as they're all different - 6BR is supposed to thrive on 30ish grains of 2208 powder lit by a CCI450 in a Lapua case, add quality 95 to 105 grain projectile and away you go!
> 
> This held true with the Sierra 95g TMK - stunning accuracy with a load workup 5 shots across 1.4 grain increments through one tiny ragged hole. Then another 5 at a theoretical OBT node into another lovely tiny group - though for some reason the calculated speed Vs actual was quite different, much slower than predicted. 
> 
> Next up was Bryn's 105 HPBT - strangely the load of 2208 was not the one. Back to the drawing board. Then shot the workup and another predicted OBT node group with AR2206H - speeds were within a tiny margin of prediction and the group was very pleasing:
> Attachment 192278
> 
> Looks like I've found my default load! Time to scrape some more pennies into a pile and see if I can coax Bryn into another decent size session on the press.


I've got a 1:7 6bra being put together, this adds to the excitement

----------


## Nathan F

Found my 223 load today

----------


## distant stalker

24gr BM2 was my go to for 69gr targex in my 1:8 tikka

----------


## 57jl

> 24gr BM2 was my go to for 69gr targex in my 1:8 tikka


BM2 goes great in my CZ 204 Ruger

----------


## Nathan F

> 24gr BM2 was my go to for 69gr targex in my 1:8 tikka


SNap that was 23.9gns of BM2 1'8 twist

----------


## Taupohunter

> Ive been developing a load for my CZ 222 using 50gr v-max and it been going great but finding pills has been frustrating, not 6.5 frustrating but a little difficult.
> Picked up 100 52gr pills of @TARGEX and did a short version ladder hoping itd be similar at least to the v-max load.
> Id just shot a 3 round group with a 7rm and used the same target.
> Anyway I picked the first shot, itd clipped the edge of the Rem mag hole. 2nd shot no obvious impact, 3rd shot no obvious impact, 4th shot maybe an extension of the Rem mag hole at the bottom but by now Id lost confidence that I was even hitting the target. Adjusted my POA and there it is, right where it should be.
> Other than my first round the next 4 had an ES of 11fps over a 0.4gr charge difference.
> Gotta say at extremely exiting what this pill might might be capable of.
> Ive seen other posts regarding Targex pills but honestly I didnt expect those results. Obviously Ive got more to do but hopefully not that much.
> Ladder was 20.2gr through 20.6gr doing 3130fps


I competed for years with Bryns bullets. They hold many NZDA nation records.

----------


## 25/08IMP

It's just like Christmas when these little beauty's turn up.
I can't wait to try the 80grn

Sent from my CPH2145 using Tapatalk

----------


## 25/08IMP

> It's just like Christmas when these little beauty's turn up.
> I can't wait to try the 80grn
> 
> Sent from my CPH2145 using Tapatalk


Forgot to attach the photo 

Sent from my CPH2145 using Tapatalk

----------


## Steelisreal

@25/08IMP - do you have any 69 or 77 grain TMKs to do a nice bullet lineup picture please? I'm also curious about the base-to-ogive measurement of that 80 grain relative to any/all the others.

----------


## 25/08IMP

> @25/08IMP - do you have any 69 or 77 grain TMKs to do a nice bullet lineup picture please? I'm also curious about the base-to-ogive measurement of that 80 grain relative to any/all the others.


I think I have some 69 I'll have a look

Sent from my CPH2145 using Tapatalk

----------


## 25/08IMP

> @25/08IMP - do you have any 69 or 77 grain TMKs to do a nice bullet lineup picture please? I'm also curious about the base-to-ogive measurement of that 80 grain relative to any/all the others.


Here you go 

Sent from my CPH2145 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> Here you go 
> 
> Sent from my CPH2145 using Tapatalk


Good. What rifle and mag are you using the 80grn in? Settled on a load? Ta

----------


## 25/08IMP

> Good. What rifle and mag are you using the 80grn in? Settled on a load? Ta


They will be used in my Howa mini I hope I only received them today so they will have to wait till I get back from my hunting trip.
I'm going to use either 2206 or 2208 I will have to load them at mag length in my Jefferson bottom metal same as the 69grn.
You loaded any yet Bruce

Sent from my CPH2145 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

Tried the 52gr out properly in my Sako A1 in 223. IMR 8208 at an ave 3249fps on this quick 10 shot string. A small amount of heat deviation, but bugger all considering.


Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## TeRei

> Tried the 52gr out properly in my Sako A1 in 223. IMR 8208 at an ave 3249fps on this quick 10 shot string. A small amount of heat deviation, but bugger all considering.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


We have not had that bad clustering when using Targex because we only need 1 pill. Point and shoot ammo. It is exceedingly accurate.

----------


## Tahr

> They will be used in my Howa mini I hope I only received them today so they will have to wait till I get back from my hunting trip.
> I'm going to use either 2206 or 2208 I will have to load them at mag length in my Jefferson bottom metal same as the 69grn.
> You loaded any yet Bruce
> 
> Sent from my CPH2145 using Tapatalk


Not yet. After I finish chasing stags.

----------


## TeRei

Son down for meat. Locate fat hind at 100m. Top of left shoulder. Whammo. Struggles back. Whats it like. 3 legged. Whaddya mean. He says the left leg shoulder is jellied. Sure enough just flopping around. No prisoner city.

----------


## TeRei

My son yesterday skinned out that animal. The damage was immense. No way they can run away. That cavity on the projectile must initiate that brutal result.

----------


## Tahr

80 grn .223 Targex from solid Fallow doe at 275 yards. Right through both shoulders and just under skin. Can't complain about that.

----------

